# What Kind Of Cover?



## Rookie (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 28RSS and am looking to cover it. Are there any helpful hints about what type of cover to buy, how best to put them on, etc...? I just want to try to learn things the easy way







I live in California so it won't see too much severe weather. The rains just began, and I found my skylight is leaking. I've read to use Dicor sealant, which I will, but I was hoping the cover would help some with leaks as well. Thanks!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the ADCO Aqua Shed from Camping World. I like the fit and the ease of installation. The cam buckle type setup that keeps it in place is very easy.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

ADCO. Dont use a tarp.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only cover that would be acceptable is a barn or shed to cover so I vote NONE if one of those are not an option. For the most part a cover is a waste of money and time. I have never covered mine and there are no issues. Wax it once or twice a year and you will be fine.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Have covered mine here in Delaware for 4 years with an Adco Aqua Shed and have not had a single problem. Some people say their covers have burned their TTs but I have never had that problem. I make sure the cover is tied tight and park the TT on the leeward side of the house to minimize as much wind as possible.

Just ordered a new one this year as my old one was really too small for my TT. The cover was actually for my previous TT. Seeing as it just fit the 25RSS I hung on to it but it was time for a new one.

Got it from here http://

They were running a special where if you bought the cover you got free tire covers. I think they are still running it.

Not sure how supplies are holding up. Mine was on back order and took about 4 weeks to get to me.

Good luck, let us know what you do.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone try one of these by Camco.
Looks like a nice cover for the price? I am looking at the UltraGuard model.
Thanks,
crunchman


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> Anyone try one of these by Camco.
> Looks like a nice cover for the price? I am looking at the UltraGuard model.
> Thanks,
> crunchman


Think I am going to cover mine too. When they ask for measurements and bumper to bumper is that the same as what the specs say the length of my 23rs is, 24 foot, 11 inch? Theres a sale going on at CW and I want to get one before it ends...tonight. CW measuring instructions say not go go by manuf measurements. By time I get the trailer and measure it may be to late for me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just bought a Adco cover for the fiver. I always used tarps before on my other trailer with good results but the fiver is too big for a tarp.. Some will disagree but I ve rarely had any issues. The key is not to get a tarp that is too oversized. Air needs to be able to get under a little. I tie the sides under the trailer to the other side. The front and back, I try to wrap a little like a present, meaning keep the corners snug because thats how the wind grabs it. I use pipe insulation pieces where rope meets the camper to minimize any possible marks. You also need to remember that you can t just cover it and then never look at it again. Check it every so often sorta like a pool cover. Most times its ok but if it comes loose, you need to fix it.

Every area is different almost as much as everyones yard is, meaning wind, trees, leaves, etc. The last 2 years I have not covered my trailer after always doing it. The difference in the spring condition is unbelievable so I bought an Adco and I am covering it again. My experience, others may differ









John


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

tjwoody said:


> Anyone try one of these by Camco.
> Looks like a nice cover for the price? I am looking at the UltraGuard model.
> Thanks,
> crunchman


Think I am going to cover mine too. When they ask for measurements and bumper to bumper is that the same as what the specs say the length of my 23rs is, 24 foot, 11 inch? Theres a sale going on at CW and I want to get one before it ends...tonight. CW measuring instructions say not go go by manuf measurements. By time I get the trailer and measure it may be to late for me.
[/quote]
My 2005 25RSS is really 22' of camper. Measure it before you order. I was looking to buy an ADCO from CW but the Camco cover had more zippers for doors and RV cover source had FREE shipping. CW wanted $28.
I will post if the Camco cover is any good when I get it. Ordered it today.
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> Anyone try one of these by Camco.
> Looks like a nice cover for the price? I am looking at the UltraGuard model.
> Thanks,
> crunchman


Think I am going to cover mine too. When they ask for measurements and bumper to bumper is that the same as what the specs say the length of my 23rs is, 24 foot, 11 inch? Theres a sale going on at CW and I want to get one before it ends...tonight. CW measuring instructions say not go go by manuf measurements. By time I get the trailer and measure it may be to late for me.
[/quote]
My 2005 25RSS is really 22' of camper. Measure it before you order. I was looking to buy an ADCO from CW but the Camco cover had more zippers for doors and RV cover source had FREE shipping. CW wanted $28.
I will post if the Camco cover is any good when I get it. Ordered it today.
crunchman
[/quote]
I received the cover 3 days after ordering it. Very fast service with free shipping. 
The cover fits well and appears to be heavy duty fabric on the roof and sides. The zippers on the door side divide the trailer into 3 sections, sure to fit any door. Both ends unzip too. The top sides have a vent flap with mesh panels to help get the moisture out. Five tie down bungies per side and buckles on the ends. If you buy one measure tight. The 22' foot cover fit my 22' 2005 25RSS perfect with an 1" to spare. I will try to post the pics.
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> Anyone try one of these by Camco.
> Looks like a nice cover for the price? I am looking at the UltraGuard model.
> Thanks,
> crunchman


Think I am going to cover mine too. When they ask for measurements and bumper to bumper is that the same as what the specs say the length of my 23rs is, 24 foot, 11 inch? Theres a sale going on at CW and I want to get one before it ends...tonight. CW measuring instructions say not go go by manuf measurements. By time I get the trailer and measure it may be to late for me.
[/quote]
My 2005 25RSS is really 22' of camper. Measure it before you order. I was looking to buy an ADCO from CW but the Camco cover had more zippers for doors and RV cover source had FREE shipping. CW wanted $28.
I will post if the Camco cover is any good when I get it. Ordered it today.
crunchman
[/quote]
I received the cover 3 days after ordering it. Very fast service with free shipping. 
The cover fits well and appears to be heavy duty fabric on the roof and sides. The zippers on the door side divide the trailer into 3 sections, sure to fit any door. Both ends unzip too. The top sides have a vent flap with mesh panels to help get the moisture out. Five tie down bungies per side and buckles on the ends. If you buy one measure tight. The 22' foot cover fit my 22' 2005 25RSS perfect with an 1" to spare. I will try to post the pics.
crunchman
[/quote]
I wanted to bring this to the attention of the group. The cover described above broke the zipper after 3 months on the trailer. I went to the RVcoversourcewebsite to look at the warranty. It read no wind,rain,snow,exposure ect.. would be covered under the warranty. I figured great, got had after 3 months.

I had the front, street side corner zipper break for some reason. I e-mailed the supplier and explained what happened. He asked me to take some pictures and e-mail them to him. I took pics of the busted zipper and they said it qualified for a full replacement to be sent out. I had a complete new cover sent to my house in 3 days. They did not even try to get me to ship the old one back. I wanted to share this wonderful example of customer service with you guys and would highly recommend RVcoverSource as a company to do business with. I will keep the old cover on for the last month of the season but will use the new one next year. I will post if I have issues with that one.
By the way, love the cover, stayed completely dry with no issues inside. Even had 28" of snow on the top.
crunchman


----------



## gofishn (Jun 1, 2008)

We have a 2006 21ft. We bought a cover and covered it. The front cap delaminated. Got it repaired. Covered it again, and the front cap delaminated again. Back to dealer and repaired. Again.
Had it repaired at no cost each time i might add. So,every time we cover it, it delaminates, so now we don't cover it. Wanna buy ours??? 
We live in California and just wanted to keep it clean and pretty.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Interesting read. I've never thought of covering mine. I'm assuming that tire covers are a no-brainer, right?!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

crunchman12002 said:


> I wanted to bring this to the attention of the group. The cover described above broke the zipper after 3 months on the trailer. I went to the RVcoversourcewebsite to look at the warranty. It read no wind,rain,snow,exposure ect.. would be covered under the warranty. I figured great, got had after 3 months.
> 
> I had the front, street side corner zipper break for some reason. I e-mailed the supplier and explained what happened. He asked me to take some pictures and e-mail them to him. I took pics of the busted zipper and they said it qualified for a full replacement to be sent out. I had a complete new cover sent to my house in 3 days. They did not even try to get me to ship the old one back. I wanted to share this wonderful example of customer service with you guys and would highly recommend RVcoverSource as a company to do business with. I will keep the old cover on for the last month of the season but will use the new one next year. I will post if I have issues with that one.
> By the way, love the cover, stayed completely dry with no issues inside. Even had 28" of snow on the top.
> crunchman


Thanks for posting a followup. That is very promising to hear! I'll have to look at that source next time I need to buy a cover.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I wanted to bring this to the attention of the group. The cover described above broke the zipper after 3 months on the trailer. I went to the RVcoversourcewebsite to look at the warranty. It read no wind,rain,snow,exposure ect.. would be covered under the warranty. I figured great, got had after 3 months.
> 
> I had the front, street side corner zipper break for some reason. I e-mailed the supplier and explained what happened. He asked me to take some pictures and e-mail them to him. I took pics of the busted zipper and they said it qualified for a full replacement to be sent out. I had a complete new cover sent to my house in 3 days. They did not even try to get me to ship the old one back. I wanted to share this wonderful example of customer service with you guys and would highly recommend RVcoverSource as a company to do business with. I will keep the old cover on for the last month of the season but will use the new one next year. I will post if I have issues with that one.
> By the way, love the cover, stayed completely dry with no issues inside. Even had 28" of snow on the top.
> crunchman


Thanks for posting a followup. That is very promising to hear! I'll have to look at that source next time I need to buy a cover.
[/quote]
You are welcome Nathan. 
I was surprised that the service was so good. The warranty appeared bullet proof to protect them but the cover does not work well with the corner zipper busted off. Nice to see this type of service these days.
crunchman


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We have covered our fiver for the past 4 years, its a cover from Camping World, it's breathable and fits great, just took it off this week. trailer is in great shape and it's always nice and clean underneath. Never had any delam problems, I'm not sure why the cover would make a difference. Never had any winter campers (unwanted wildlife) and the way the cover fits very snug with lots of tie downs, I check once a month to make sure the straps are tight and i put milk crates over the shark swivels so they don't get broken from the weight of cover and snow. I must say the best thing about it is not having to do a major clean up in the spring.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

I installed an Adco cover I bought from CW about 1 year ago. The trailer sat on the driveway for that year while I was sick and being treated. I have recovered enough to want to use the trailer soon and took off the cover for the first time last weekend.
Two things. First the trailer was absolutely clean and nice, like the day it was covered.
Second, the cover fell apart!
This was the least expensive cover offered. It was the gray side material that "melted" not the white roof material.
We had no snow here in Northern California, just rain and lots of sun.
Bottom line, I will buy a new one at the end of the summer, probably the next model up in fabric.
ONE MORE thing! The Outback's rain gutter spouts tore the cover almost from the beginning so cover them with Styrofoam blocks or ? so they don't poke thru.
Gary


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

garywies said:


> I installed an Adco cover I bought from CW about 1 year ago. The trailer sat on the driveway for that year while I was sick and being treated. I have recovered enough to want to use the trailer soon and took off the cover for the first time last weekend.
> Two things. First the trailer was absolutely clean and nice, like the day it was covered.
> Second, the cover fell apart!
> This was the least expensive cover offered. It was the gray side material that "melted" not the white roof material.
> ...


Yeah, try the upgraded fabric. It seems to me the base cover material wasn't recommended for most of the country. 
For the pointy areas that can pokle through the cover, you could use styrofoam blocks, or you also could save some of the top material off the old cover and place it over those areas to provide a little more protection.

Glad to hear you are feeling up to camping!


----------

